# Plowing with tractor ( best blade combination )?? ?



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Scenario: 3 Apartment complexes medium size parking lots, 2 condo projects approx. 12 units per . 1 M.H.P. plow rds only. all units within a 2 mi. radius. one 70 hp. tractor, best blade combination for optimum clearance times ??

a. Ebling rear blade, straight blade on loader arms
b. 9' hydraulic 3 point rear blade, straight blade w/fixed wings on loader arms
c. Ebling rear blade, box blade on loader arms.
d. 9' hydraulic 3 point rear blade, adjustable winged front blade on loader arms
Leaning toward c. combination.
Budget for this unit limited. Suggestions welcome
budgeted 8,500.00 - 9,500.00

I know you might be thinking ebling rear blade , adjustable wing front blade
budget at this time does'nt allow this combo
I have another tractor w/ 9' rear hydraulic blade, straight blade w/fixed wings on loader arms. seeking impute from experienced veterans for best combination


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I run a 9/0 Western w/ quick attach on the loader arms. A 3,000 pound capacity, 3 point Lely spreader, that will spread 10-80' wide. If I had a chance to try a new combination it would be a Kage Innovations 10' combo blade/box up front and a Herd 3 point spreader. So my choice would be (E)! So glad I could be of such great help. :laughing:


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

E. how far down the alphabet is that funny looking letter


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

About $10,000.00 I suppose.

Not that the Western/Lely is not up to my standards. I would just like to try a new Combo.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I like having the salt with me at all times, but there are times when a plow is the perfect tool, but there are times when a box plow would be perfect. The Kage system has both with out leaving the cab and I can still have salt with me. So that would be a 3n1 combo.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a spreader on a 1 ton pickup we will use this year( been retired from plowing for 15 yrs ) asked to reup by old clients. really think I will enjoy it again. all nighters,
vehicles in plow zones, tenants wanting there spaces cleaned first, slow pay
customers I LOVE IT


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

"really think I will enjoy it again. all nighters,
vehicles in plow zones, tenants wanting there spaces cleaned first, slow pay
customers I LOVE IT"

At times I think I wouldn't miss it, but I bet I would.

I think the 10' Kage system is about $6,500, seems a little pricy, but it's a 10' blade and a 10' pusher?


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I notice your a kubotas . nice equipment. I run case equipment year round


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

If John Deere would have been more willing to work with me, it would have been a nice Deere. But it was getting to hard to give them $50K, so I went to Kubota which bent over backwards with their handout. And wala there was a Kubota delivered to me.

They have my name now and send flyers and post cards wanting me to trade in the Kubota on a new Deere.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

In my opinion it really does'nt matter what equipment you choose to purchase as
long as it performs the given task it was purchased for and your satisfied 
All equipment have their advantages and disadvantages I researched the
dealers in my area and case equipment best fit my requirements


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Forget the back blade all togeather, I really dont think your budget allows you to have both blades front and rear.

I would just get a hydro end plate front blade on the loader arms. 
if you have a box blade on the front you cant get close to the curb unless its along side it.
so you need a straight blade for that but you will always be chasing your run off. 
a back blade (box) would catch that but then you are always looking back and its really not scraping that well after you have driven on it and you will always be backing over your pile to stack it

hydro end plate front blade on the loader arms and you can backdrag, carry alot in box mode, stack, push flush to a curb and even windrow. 

or sell your loader, go direct mount and then you can afford the rear blade.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What does your tractor weigh and how many hp is the first thing we need to know. Hydraulic wing blades do not work well on loaders because of the need to have then at a certain height at all times. JMO


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

up top............. 70hp
so it cant be that heavy can it? 

what does one of your tractors with the hydro end plates and the ebling weigh before the blades... the direct mount blade in the pic a few years ago in your shop


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;1070516 said:


> up top............. 70hp
> so it cant be that heavy can it?
> 
> what does one of your tractors with the hydro end plates and the ebling weigh before the blades... the direct mount blade in the pic a few years ago in your shop


Sorry missed the 70 hp. Our small frame 7000 series Deere's weigh 12,000 lbs and it takes all of that weight to run a 12-18 Horst wing plow 16 ft Ebling combo. A lot of guys run wing plows on loader but the plows always wear funny because it's next to impossible to keep the loader at the proper height all the time. If it was just an owner/operator running it, it would probably be fine.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Great news  I'll close a deal next week ( sold a mod unit ) revising budget, I should be able to properly outfit this unit with the plows I prefer


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

JD Dave I've been considering outfitting a larger puma unit I have but the utility size tractors seem to maneuver much better in the small to medium parking lots. I thinking for a larger area they
would move massive amounts of snow in a hurry. Do you locate your larger units on site for the winter season


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

JD Dave;1070528 said:


> Sorry missed the 70 hp. Our small frame 7000 series Deere's weigh 12,000 lbs and it takes all of that weight to run a 12-18 Horst wing plow 16 ft Ebling combo. A lot of guys run wing plows on loader but the plows always wear funny because it's next to impossible to keep the loader at the proper height all the time. If it was just an owner/operator running it, it would probably be fine.


I presume ( with the right plow & weight ) you could keep a plow on the surface if
you had your front end loader in float mode. Except on hard packed snow or built
up ice. correct ? Would'nt your rear blade ( at 1200 lb ) working in combination 
with the front blade help in dislodging what the front blade could'nt ?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow plow etc*



magnum1;1070101 said:


> Scenario: 3 Apartment complexes medium size parking lots, 2 condo projects approx. 12 units per . 1 M.H.P. plow rds only. all units within a 2 mi. radius. one 70 hp. tractor, best blade combination for optimum clearance times ??
> 
> a. Ebling rear blade, straight blade on loader arms
> b. 9' hydraulic 3 point rear blade, straight blade w/fixed wings on loader arms
> ...


If it were me i would by the largest Pronovost Inverted you can afford with the tivar blade as it has the rear scraper blade to eliminate the need for the plow blade period or bite the bullet and by a PXPL86 from Neige/Paul and be done with it as that blower will be all you need for years and never worry about excess snow storms or deep snows and it will outlast you tractor


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

leon;1070660 said:


> If it were me i would by the largest Pronovost Inverted you can afford with the tivar blade as it has the rear scraper blade to eliminate the need for the plow blade period or bite the bullet and by a PXPL86 from Neige/Paul and be done with it as that blower will be all you need for years and never worry about excess snow storms or deep snows and it will outlast you tractor


The only problem with a snow blower is you have to have an area to blow the snow
My area's are tight knit no where to send snow a flying


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

magnum1;1070674 said:


> The only problem with a snow blower is you have to have an area to blow the snow
> My area's are tight knit no where to send snow a flying


With a skilled driver, you can blow the snow in the tightest of projects. We do.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll check it out, the parking lots I have average 800' to 1200' long and 80' to 115' wide
snow storage is all on one short side end and L shaped.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

A blower will not do, if you have to blow that snow to the end of a 800 ft parking area. Now if you were going to push it to the end and use the blower to stack it, you would probably never have to haul snow away. I am assuming that these long pushs, there will be cars parked along the sides? To really be able to help I would need to see a google map of the places, then I can really give you some proper advice.


----------

